# Cheapest place to get my Cat Spayed??



## krizza

Hey guys! I just want to know if anyone of you knows any cheap place to get my cat spayed? I'm currently jobless and doesn't have budget but I feel really sorry for my cat. She was given to me as a gift and she's in heat every other week! 

Any recommendations is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Maverick2010

In all honesty, it's best for your cat to wait until she is off heat. The ovaries and uterus blood vessels are engorged. These tissues may tear and bleed more than usual. 
Not only will it cost you more money while she's on heat, it is more stressful on her and carries additional risks of bleeding during and post op.
You'll just have to persevere.


----------



## krizza

Hi Maverick2010! Thanks for the advice. Can you recommend a good vet in Dubai?


----------



## Maverick2010

krizza said:


> Hi Maverick2010! Thanks for the advice. Can you recommend a good vet in Dubai?


I asked a friend who suggested Al Barsha Vet Clinic www.abvc.ae


----------



## MaidenScotland

If you cat is in heat every other week then there is a problem. and she must see the vet... 
check out animal chartities they maybe able to help you cover the cost or if not they will know the cheapest vets 
Feline Friends Dubai

Home -


----------



## krizza

I've inquired to abvc. Overall, I have to spend around 2,000AED for vaccination, spay, etc. 

I've read mix reviews about abvc so I'm kind of having second thoughts about the clinic.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I dont suggest it highly, but I suggest it if you really cant afford to fix your cat here. A female really is miserable if she is locked up during her cycle. There are vets in sharjah who around the animal market who will do that for more then half that, for a westerner. If you have an arabic person take your cat, it will be less. I dont know exactly the cost, but everything I get over that way is usually about 50% cheaper then Dubai in the way of medicine. I highly suggest you NOT to go into the animal marker. It is miserable and a terrible experience. Literally have seen dead cats in the cages in the shops.


----------



## BedouGirl

Call Modern Vets on Al Wasel Road. They do a package for vaccination, worming, etc., which I am sure comes in at under AED 500 and I imagine the spaying would be around the same - the number is 04 395 3131. The other clinic to try is Al Safa. Don't know their number. Is the cat chipped? If not, that could also be why the original quote was so much.


----------



## krizza

Hi!  I heard vets section in Dubai Municipality is very cheap, but not that professional. But if it's only vaccination and microchip, then I guess it's okay? I gave them a call and it's only 220aed (vaccination, microchip and tag). For spaying, I inquired at Nad Al Sheba clinic. It's around 440aed but I don't know if it includes the extras charges. I guess the DM plus Nad Al sheba is the cheapest choice? 

The good thing with nad al sheba is they can spay my cat even if she's not vaccinated yet unlike abvc. She is always in heat so it's better to be spayed asap. I'll call the modern vets to see if they are cheaper. Thanks! 



BedouGirl said:


> Call Modern Vets on Al Wasel Road. They do a package for vaccination, worming, etc., which I am sure comes in at under AED 500 and I imagine the spaying would be around the same - the number is 04 395 3131. The other clinic to try is Al Safa. Don't know their number. Is the cat chipped? If not, that could also be why the original quote was so much.


----------



## Mr Rossi

We used Al Safa vets for our two, male and female - + 971 4 348 3799


----------



## Amado

This is animal torture, it's better to leave a cat in an alley than to spay or neuter it.


----------



## krizza

Amado said:


> This is animal torture, it's better to leave a cat in an alley than to spay or neuter it.


I don't think it's an animal torture. Unspayed cats have high risks of cancer and other diseases. Cats in heat are always in pain, so it's better for them to be spayed.


----------



## Elphaba

Amado said:


> This is animal torture, it's better to leave a cat in an alley than to spay or neuter it.


Utter nonsense. There are thousands of cats without homes so the kindest and most sensible thing is to reduce breeding by humanely spaying and neutering.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Amado said:


> This is animal torture, it's better to leave a cat in an alley than to spay or neuter it.


Why some places, will never progress with animal rights and the way animals are treated, when people still thinking like this. Some would rather a cat have 6 kittens, every 4 to 6 weeks, for years and years because it is 'natural'.  And care little where those cats go or how they are killed after the fact of birth becasue there are NO HOMES for these animals to go to.


----------



## Amado

well I have had quite a few cats, and I can tell you that neutered/spayed cats live a miserable life full of unbalance and frustration, because you have distorted the harmony of its system. Anyway this is just my opinion, spay it or not, it's your call.


----------



## Elphaba

Amado said:


> well I have had quite a few cats, and I can tell you that neutered/spayed cats live a miserable life full of unbalance and frustration, because you have distorted the harmony of its system. Anyway this is just my opinion, spay it or not, it's your call.



You are wrong. There is no medical evidence to support what you are saying and not neutering cats is highly irresponsible.

Some facts here: http://www.felinefriendsdubai.com/Medical-Section/sterilisation.html


----------



## BedouGirl

I won't tell you how many dead kittens I picked up from my street or how many I had to take to the vet because their mothers had abandoned them over the summer. Your statement is ridiculous and irresponsible.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Amado said:


> This is animal torture, it's better to leave a cat in an alley than to spay or neuter it.


Just when I thought I would make it through today without a "Dubai" moment....


----------



## MaidenScotland

Amado said:


> well I have had quite a few cats, and I can tell you that neutered/spayed cats live a miserable life full of unbalance and frustration, because you have distorted the harmony of its system. Anyway this is just my opinion, spay it or not, it's your call.




and I can tell you that people with your attitude are the worse type of people.. I am in Egypt working with animal shelters trying to find homes for countless stray cats and dogs that roam the street probably a few of yours!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

That was some scolding and bashing huh !!!



MaidenScotland said:


> and I can tell you that people with your attitude are the worse type of people.. I am in Egypt working with animal shelters trying to find homes for countless stray cats and dogs that roam the street probably a few of yours!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Canuck_Sens said:


> That was some scolding and bashing huh !!!


Yes it was but it makes me so cross when rubbish like that is spouted...they let their animals breed and it's the likes of me and others that have to deal with all the off spring, 

I have a driver here who has a lovely tom cat, I took him to the vet who could explain properly what benefits neutering would be for his cat and that I would pay for it to be done.. only for the driver to say... ohhh no that haram..


----------



## Amado

Well, I don't know how you think you are helping an animal by maiming him! and then you call me the worst type of people, that's really laughable.

I rescued kittens before, so don't tell me nonsense. Look in the eyes of a frustrated cat because of its neutering/spaying and you will know how horrible it is, that's if you can feel cats any bit!


----------



## Mr Rossi

Cats can't think ahead, they have no idea if they have been spayed or not. Given the fact you advocated the cat being let out to starve/dehydrate and die a slow painful death it's clear you're just trolling this thread rather than adding anything to it.


----------



## Amado

"starve, dehydrate, die a slow painful death " !!

And how can you be so sure that this will happen? at least the cat has a better chance living a free wholesome life outdoors than living a painful frustrated life locked inside. Do you think you can remove the desire from a cat's head by such an operation?! 

I understand that some of you have a good intention, but well rethink about it perhaps you may reach the same conclusion as mine.


----------



## Amado

KNOW THE FACTS!

Male Castration (Geld)

1-Anesthesia is administered.
2-The Dog is prepped for surgery.
3-An incisio6-n is made in the skin in front of the scrotum.
4-The testicle is pushed forward and an incision is made in the subcutaneous tissue just big enough to squeeze it through
5-The tunics layer of tissues are incised to expose the testicle and associated structures.
6-The blood supply for the testicle is pulled out, sutured, and cut.
7-Each testicle is removed and the sutured tissues which once led to them are pushed back through the incision.
8-The two layers of tissues are sutured to close the incision.
9-A pain medication is injected and the Dog is taken to recover

-------------

Female Castration (Spay)

1-Anesthesia is administered.
2-The ***** is prepped for surgery.
3-A 3-5 inch incision is made in the abdomen, near the umbilicus, through three layers of tissue.
4-A spay hook or finger is used to pull a uterine horn through the abdominal incision.
5-The uterine horn is followed into the body cavity in order to locate the ovary.
6-Three clamps are used to prevent the blood supply to the ovary from hemorrhaging and the ovary blood supply is cut.
7-Sutures are applied to the ends of the blood supply and it's allowed to slip back into the abdomen.
8-Procedures 4 through 7 are repeated for the other ovary.
9-The extracted ovaries are used to pull the cervix out of the abdomen.
10-A clamp is placed at the cervix, the uterus is cut, and the ovaries and most of the uterus are removed.
11-The remaining portion of the uterus is sutured and placed back into the abdomen.
12-The three layers of tissues are sutured and the abdomen is closed.
13-A pain medication is injected and the ***** is taken to recovery.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Amado said:


> "starve, dehydrate, die a slow painful death " !!
> 
> And how can you be so sure that this will happen? at least the cat has a better chance living a free wholesome life outdoors than living a painful frustrated life locked inside. Do you think you can remove the desire from a cat's head by such an operation?!
> 
> I understand that some of you have a good intention, but well rethink about it perhaps you may reach the same conclusion as mine.




Never in a million years will I think this way... Jeez even us humans get spayed!!! lol


----------



## Mr Rossi

Please, just stop typing now.


----------



## Amado

krizza said:


> I don't think it's an animal torture. Unspayed cats have high risks of cancer and other diseases. Cats in heat are always in pain, so it's better for them to be spayed.


Actually spaying and neutering increase the risk of cancers, Osteosarcoma, Hemangiosarcoma, Prostate Cancer, Urinary Tract Cancer, Hypothyroidism, for the whole list of surgery sisks, check this website www(dot)neutering(dot)org/banes(dot)html

I am not intending to make anybody feel guilty for already spaying or neutering his pet, what is done is done, and you can compensate your cat by numerous other ways like I did when I got a neutered cat from a friend. But perhaps my words can prevent another such tragic action.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Amado said:


> Actually spaying and neutering increase the risk of cancers, Osteosarcoma, Hemangiosarcoma, Prostate Cancer, Urinary Tract Cancer, Hypothyroidism, for the whole list of surgery sisks, check this website www(dot)neutering(dot)org/banes(dot)html


That website is DISGUSTING and even more so the person who wrote it and his reasons behind it.

You should research your sources a little bit better before using them to develop your own ethical standards towards the subject.


----------



## Amado

I agree that he has some eccentric ideas like the gaya stuff, but well I tend to go with the facts he post based on personal experience.

But this page it has the same information in a more balanced way, for and against, and with a complete list of references www(dot)skeptvet(dot)com/index(dot)php?p=1_23_Benefits-Risks-of-Neutering


----------



## Chocoholic

Not neutering animals if you have no intention of breeding from them is the height of irresponsibility!

Neutered animals generally live longer, healthier lives - FACT!

Yes neutering takes away the urge because reproductive hormones are no longer produced - FACT!

FACT - a female cat can be responsible for 420,000 kittens during her lifetime. From reproductive age they can have litters between 1 and 8 kittens, a female cat can reproduce every 6 months - scary figures.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Eccentric? How about demented and downright sick?

Anyway, this thread is way out of topic. The OP was asking for places where to neuter her pet and not for anyone's opinions towards the subject.


----------



## MaidenScotland

p.s I am off to the television studios shortly subject.. animal cruelty and lack of "doctoring" in pets.


----------



## Amado

I don't believe these facts, do you have solid references for them? I tend to believe my own experience more, and I have never seen a cat giving birth to 420,000 kittens ! I think nature has its own way to control the population and even if we had to interfere there must be better more humane ways of doing it.


----------



## Chocoholic

In reply to the OP, many vets offer a discount if the cat is a rescue, so ask about that.

It does no harm for cats to be kept in. I have two, one I've had since he was 6 weeks old and he's traveled round the world with me, he used to be a farm cat and a right roamer, disappearing for weeks, now he's happy to lounge about all day doing nothing and has zero interest in going outside. 

My other cat was sadly dumped by her owner who just never came back from holiday whilst she was a pet sit - she's geriatric and old, but what a great personality she has.

Consider this, the average cat has a roaming area of around 5 square miles! They're very territorial, put lots of cats in a small area and what do you get? Many fights, a population explosion and disaster.


----------



## Chocoholic

Amado said:


> I don't believe these facts, do you have solid references for them? I tend to believe my own experience more, and I have never seen a cat giving birth to 420,000 kittens ! I think nature has its own way to control the population and even if we had to interfere there must be better more humane ways of doing it.


They are FACTS! I used to work at a vets and am actively involved in animal rescue, so I think I know exactly what I'm talking about!

I said a female cat is responsible for that number - that means she gives birth to so many, then each of her offspring etc, not ONE cat giving birth to that many.

Here you go! FACTS!!!!!!

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/spayneuter/spay-neuter-top-ten.aspx

Written by vets!!!!!


----------



## Amado

well don't trust all vets, one of them once told me, mating is very cruel in cats, and he started describing what an awful brutal process it is! he was trying to convince me to neuter the kitten I rescued, that was sick, I guess for him it's just business.


----------



## Chocoholic

Neutering is responsible - end of!


----------



## Amado

Neutering is inhumane - end of!


----------



## Mr Rossi




----------

